# Looking for financial advisor to help with move



## caligirly (Mar 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a financial advisor they have used in the UK who is canny in understanding all the implications on savings and retirement (and TAX!) when you are moving from the UK to the US? There seem to be lots who claim they are experts but recommendations are always better!

Also, any advice on using the online currency transfer companies (and what I should be wary of) is very welcome too!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please clarify - are you looking for a banker or an accountant?


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

For transfers I always use Halo Financial who have never been a problem for me when sending money to my US bank account.


----------



## caligirly (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm looking for someone who can provide impartial financial advice about the best things to do with my money so that i don't lose out financially and especially so that i don't incur huge tax bills. I don't know that either a banker or an accountant fit the bill?



twostep said:


> Please clarify - are you looking for a banker or an accountant?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

caligirly said:


> i'm looking for someone who can provide impartial financial advice about the best things to do with my money so that i don't lose out financially and especially so that i don't incur huge tax bills. I don't know that either a banker or an accountant fit the bill?


US - that falls under banking from there it depends on your portfolio.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to look for something called a "Certified Financial Planner" - here is the Wikipedia article about it: Certified Financial Planner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You have to be careful in the US, because almost anyone can call themselves a "Financial Planner" and many people who do are working for a bank, an insurance company or an investment company, and so have vested interests (i.e. their commissions when they sell you financial products).

An independent financial planner will cost you (probably big time) but is supposed to be able to help you organize your financial affairs in your best interests because they accept no fees from the various investment companies. Sometimes your bank may be able to point you to a financial planner, but often their "investment advisor" has ties that compromise his or her impartiality. It doesn't hurt to ask, anyhow.

The organization that establishes standards for CFPs is here: Certified Financial Planner Board of Standards Inc. and they have a function to allow you to search for a CFP close to where you will be living.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good morning Bev:>)
I knw nothing about the UK system.
Vested interest is a bit understated - you do not bring in your quota you walk and that no matter where you are on the totem pole. An independent is on commission only and that comes two ways. Bankers are on base plus. 
It depends on OP's portfolio. Personally I would not deal with an FSR in a branch environment no matter how many designations are on his business card. I met and groomed one but that kid was sharp! A Private Banker with a super regional bank may be the least costly option. Shop several and read the very fine print.


----------



## caligirly (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry i guess i'm looking for someone in the UK who can help me sort my finances out before i come to the US... but someone who understands the US systems (including US tax implications) so that I don't get into trouble either side of the pond.

QUOTE=twostep;480046]US - that falls under banking from there it depends on your portfolio.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

caligirly said:


> sorry i guess i'm looking for someone in the UK who can help me sort my finances out before i come to the US... but someone who understands the US systems (including US tax implications) so that I don't get into trouble either side of the pond.


Perhaps it's somewhat better in the UK (at least the language is not an issue), but I have yet to find anyone who really "gets" how to juggle financial interests between two (or more) countries, especially when it comes to things like tax-advantaged retirement plans. You also have to take into consideration things such as the likelihood you will or won't consider returning to the UK someday.

You may want to consider taking advice on each side of the pond independently, at least to start out with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

